# SB Audigy2 ZS Platinum Pro l'uscita cuffie non va

## jiojio74

La scheda in questione ha un box esterno con tanti bei jack fra cui quello per le cuffie, ma è misteriosamente muto.

Ho giocato con tutti i volumi di alsamixer ma nulla.

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

## djinnZ

1 in make.conf settare ALSA_CARDS secondo il tuo modello (dovrebbe essere emu10k1x) ed aggiornare

2 cerca qui, forse la funzione surround è configurata di default in qualche modalità che esclude la cuffia

se hai ancora dubbi devi fornire informazioni, ovvero l'output di lspci e di dmesg relativi all'audio e come hai configurato la scheda nel kernel.

----------

## jiojio74

Ho provato a dare un occhio al link sul surround, ma non ho capito come possa essermi utile. I canali del surround funzionano correttamente, se attacco le cuffie a quelli vanno tranquillamente, ma io mi riferisco ad un jack dedicato che si trova sul box esterno che è peggio che muto: quando attacchi un jack in genere si sente della statica mentre lo inserisci anche se il volume è a 0, ma in questo caso non si sente nulla, come se non fosse neanche alimentato. Eppure il led che indica se il box è alimentato è acceso. 

Qui:

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix

 *Quote:*   

> Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS Platinum Pro  	emu10k2
> 
> CA0151/P16V 	Details (emu10k1)

 

Dice di usare emu10k1

Questo lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge

00:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 46)

00:08.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20376 (FastTrak 376) (rev 02)

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

00:0e.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 04)

00:0e.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

```

E dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@michael) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #4 Fri Jul 6 17:49:27 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000001fefc000 end: 000000001fffc000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000001fffc000 size: 0000000000003000 end: 000000001ffff000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 000000001ffff000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 0000000020000000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fec01000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fee00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fee01000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ffff0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fffc000 - 000000001ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 131068) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   131068

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   131068

On node 0 totalpages: 131068

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 991 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 125981 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f6490

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1fffc000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1fffc0b2

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1fffc030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1fffc058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS A7V8X    0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Detected 1350.173 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 130045

Kernel command line:

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513136k/524272k available (3824k kernel code, 10536k reserved, 1358k data, 252k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffb7000 - 0xfffff000   ( 288 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0800000 - 0xfffb5000   ( 503 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdfffc000   ( 511 MB)

      .init : 0xc0612000 - 0xc0651000   ( 252 kB)

      .data : 0xc04bc1f7 - 0xc060fc30   (1358 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04bc1f7   (3824 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2702.37 BogoMIPS (lpj=4502993)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2200+ stepping 00

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 330 Objects with 46 Devices 114 Methods 15 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c06ac330

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1ad0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 2 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.................................................

Initialized 15/15 Regions 2/2 Fields 21/21 Buffers 11/11 Packages (339 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 49 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14) *9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region e400-e47f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region e800-e80f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:07.0 (0094 -> 0097)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[ed800000-ed8007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[8/8]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0e.2 (0014 -> 0016)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.2[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[eb000000-eb0007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: ee000000-efdfffff

  PREFETCH window: eff00000-f7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with ACLs, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT400/KT400A/KT600 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e01800000a5381]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-01:1023]  GUID[00023c0141002f4f]

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

b44.c:v1.01 (Jun 16, 2006)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:09.0 (0004 -> 0006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:e0:18:b3:a2:a9

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK-NAPI loaded

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0b.0 (0014 -> 0017)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth1: RTL8169s/8110s at 0xe0872000, 00:06:4f:3e:eb:6c, IRQ 18

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A]: no GSI

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x9400-0x9407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x9408-0x940f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC35L090AVV207-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1821KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63<6>hda: hw_config=600b

, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 19, io mem 0xea000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 19, io base 0x0000a400

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000a000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 19, io base 0x00009800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input4

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS mounting filesystem hda2

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda2

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 252k freed

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0e.1 (0004 -> 0005)

gameport: EMU10K1 is pci0000:00:0e.1/gameport0, io 0xa800, speed 1242kHz

libata version 2.00 loaded.

sata_promise 0000:00:08.0: version 1.05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

sata_promise PATA port found

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0884200 ctl 0xE0884238 bmdma 0x0 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0884280 ctl 0xE08842B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 16

ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0884300 ctl 0xE0884338 bmdma 0x0 irq 16

scsi0 : sata_promise

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

scsi1 : sata_promise

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

scsi2 : sata_promise

ata3.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 241254720 sectors: LBA48

ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 0

ata3.01: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 241254720 sectors: LBA48

ata3.01: ata3: dev 1 multi count 0

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3.01: configured for UDMA/100

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      IC35L120AVV207-0 V24O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 241254720 512-byte hdwr sectors (123522 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 241254720 512-byte hdwr sectors (123522 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 2:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      IC35L120AVV207-0 V24O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdb: 241254720 512-byte hdwr sectors (123522 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdb: 241254720 512-byte hdwr sectors (123522 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 2:0:1:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 2:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0e.0 (0004 -> 0005)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2/pci/emu10k1/../../alsa-kernel/pci/emu10k1/emufx.c:1477: Installing spdi

f_bug patch: Audigy 2 ZS [2001]

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:21:15 PST 2007

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

ReiserFS: sdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb1: journal params: device sdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb1: checking transaction log (sdb1)

ReiserFS: sdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sda1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda1: journal params: device sda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda1: checking transaction log (sda1)

ReiserFS: sda1: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 1004020k swap on /dev/hda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004020k

r8169: eth2: link up

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

device eth2 entered promiscuous mode

br0: port 2(eth2) entering learning state

br0: port 1(eth0) entering learning state

br0: topology change detected, propagating

br0: port 2(eth2) entering forwarding state

br0: topology change detected, propagating

br0: port 1(eth0) entering forwarding state

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

NET: Registered protocol family 10

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

br0: no IPv6 routers present

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

r8169: eth2: link down

br0: port 2(eth2) entering disabled state

r8169: eth2: link up

br0: port 2(eth2) entering learning state

br0: topology change detected, propagating

br0: port 2(eth2) entering forwarding state

r8169: eth2: link down

br0: port 2(eth2) entering disabled state

r8169: eth2: link up

br0: port 2(eth2) entering learning state

br0: topology change detected, propagating

br0: port 2(eth2) entering forwarding state

```

La scheda non è compilata nel kernel, ma caricata come modulo dai driver alsa (emerge alsa-driver), ma prima era compilato nel kernel direttamente, ovviamente nessun cambiamento.

Qui i parametri in /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd-emu10k1

```

Ho provato anche ad aggiungere:

```
options snd-emu10k1 index=0 extin=0x3fcf extout=0x1fcf enable_ir=1
```

o

```
options snd-emu10k1 index=0 extin=0x3fff extout=0x1fff enable_ir=1
```

Ma non cambia nulla.

----------

## djinnZ

 *jiojio74 wrote:*   

> Ho provato a dare un occhio al link sul surround, ma non ho capito come possa essermi utile. I canali del surround funzionano correttamente, se attacco le cuffie a quelli vanno tranquillamente, ma io mi riferisco ad un jack dedicato che si trova sul box esterno che è peggio che muto: quando attacchi un jack in genere si sente della statica mentre lo inserisci anche se il volume è a 0, ma in questo caso non si sente nulla, come se non fosse neanche alimentato. Eppure il led che indica se il box è alimentato è acceso. 
> 
> 

 

Devi definire tutti i canali altrimenti il mixer non riesce ad abilitarli e con ogni probabilità la tua uscita cuffie è disabilitata o è assegnata a qualcosa di strano (tipo i laterali del 7.1 ma è meno probabile) che di norma non ricevono alcun suono.

dai uno sguardo in /proc/asound per capire cosa c'è e come è definito.

----------

## jiojio74

Hum... mi sapresti dare qualche dritta su cosa cercare o una guida che spieghi come è fatta quella struttura? Mi sono bellamente perso. C'è un sacco di roba lì sotto e parecchia non so leggerla.

Una cosa che ho trovato di strano è questa:

```
 # cat /proc/asound/card0/emu10k1

EMU10K1

Card                  : Audigy

Internal TRAM (words) : 0x2000

External TRAM (words) : 0x0

[cut]

Captured FX Outputs   :

  Output 32 [FXBUS2_0]

  Output 33 [FXBUS2_1]

  Output 34 [FXBUS2_2]

  Output 35 [FXBUS2_3]

  Output 36 [FXBUS2_4]

  Output 37 [FXBUS2_5]

  Output 38 [FXBUS2_6]

  Output 39 [FXBUS2_7]

  Output 40 [FXBUS2_8]

  Output 41 [FXBUS2_9]

  Output 42 [FXBUS2_10]

  Output 43 [FXBUS2_11]

  Output 44 [FXBUS2_12]

  Output 45 [FXBUS2_13]

  Output 46 [FXBUS2_14]

  Output 47 [FXBUS2_15]

All FX Outputs        :

  Output 00 [Digital Front Left]

  Output 01 [Digital Front Right]

  Output 02 [Digital Center]

  Output 03 [Digital LEF]

  Output 04 [Headphone Left]

  Output 05 [Headphone Right]

  Output 06 [Digital Rear Left]

  Output 07 [Digital Rear Right]

  Output 08 [Front Left]

  Output 09 [Front Right]

  Output 10 [Center]

  Output 11 [LFE]

  Output 12 [???]

  Output 13 [???]

  Output 14 [Rear Left]

  Output 15 [Rear Right]

  Output 16 [AC97 Front Left]

  Output 17 [AC97 Front Right]

  Output 18 [ADC Caputre Left]

  Output 19 [ADC Capture Right]

  Output 20 [???]

  Output 21 [???]

  Output 22 [???]

  Output 23 [???]

  Output 24 [???]

  Output 25 [???]

  Output 26 [???]

  Output 27 [???]

  Output 28 [???]

  Output 29 [???]

  Output 30 [???]

  Output 31 [???]

  Output 32 [FXBUS2_0]

  Output 33 [FXBUS2_1]

  Output 34 [FXBUS2_2]

  Output 35 [FXBUS2_3]

  Output 36 [FXBUS2_4]

  Output 37 [FXBUS2_5]

  Output 38 [FXBUS2_6]

  Output 39 [FXBUS2_7]

  Output 40 [FXBUS2_8]

  Output 41 [FXBUS2_9]

  Output 42 [FXBUS2_10]

  Output 43 [FXBUS2_11]

  Output 44 [FXBUS2_12]

  Output 45 [FXBUS2_13]

  Output 46 [FXBUS2_14]

  Output 47 [FXBUS2_15]

  Output 48 [FXBUS2_16]

  Output 49 [FXBUS2_17]

  Output 50 [FXBUS2_18]

  Output 51 [FXBUS2_19]

  Output 52 [FXBUS2_20]

  Output 53 [FXBUS2_21]

  Output 54 [FXBUS2_22]

  Output 55 [FXBUS2_23]

  Output 56 [FXBUS2_24]

  Output 57 [FXBUS2_25]

  Output 58 [FXBUS2_26]

  Output 59 [FXBUS2_27]

  Output 60 [FXBUS2_28]

  Output 61 [FXBUS2_29]

  Output 62 [FXBUS2_30]

  Output 63 [FXBUS2_31]

```

è normale che ci siano righe come questa: 

```
  Output 12 [???]
```

n.b.: l'ho tagialto un pò

----------

## skypjack

Io ho avuto un problema col jack per le casse/auricolari aul mio laptop.

So che è una cosa diversa, però se posso dirti avevo intrapreso la via software e non ne venivo fuori ...

Il problema? Hardware!

Non ci avrei mai creduto, fino a che non mi è capitato!  :Laughing: 

----------

## unarana

Il pannello anteriore dell'Audigy2 Zs riceve solo segnali digitali dalla scheda audio tramite il connettore AD_EXT, quindi non credo sia imputabile ad una "rottura" hardware se tutto il resto funziona correttamente.

Prova ad aggiornare tutti i pacchetti alsa a ~x86 (o alla versione testing della tua piattaforma se diverso da x86), visto che la scheda è relativamente nuova e a modificare /etc/modules.d/alsa così:

```
        # ALSA portion

        alias char-major-116 snd

        alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

   # module options should go here

        # OSS/Free portion

        alias char-major-14 soundcore

        alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

   

   # card #1

   alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

   alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

   alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

   alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

   alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

```

Come consigliato nell'Alsa-doc per la Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS Platinum Pro http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Audigy2+ZS+Platinum+Pro.&chip=emu10k2%2C+CA0151%2FP16V&module=emu10k1

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se non ricordo male gli ??? corrispondono a canali rilevati ma non identificati/bili.

Per vedere in modo più umano le cose dai uno sguardo nei vari card0/pcmvattelappesca nelle relative subdir sub0 c'è un info ed uno status che ti indicano in quale condizione sono.

In ogni caso una prova con altro os giusto per vedere se funziona la farei.

Vedi che la statica che in genere si sente quando attacchi il jack in una uscita non proviene dalla scheda ma dal bus (che sui pc è tra i più rumorosi) o dall'alimentatore che si scarica sul case.

----------

## jiojio74

Ho provato un pï¿½ di tutto. Mi manca di installare windows su quella macchina e le ho provate tutte. Ho smontato la scheda e messa su un altro pc con windows e va.

Oggi perï¿½ cercando altro mi sono imbattuto in questo:

http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg18878.html

 da notare questa affermazione:

 *Quote:*   

> > I think, there is only one more control "Headphone".

 

Giusto quello che mi servirebbe. Ma non ho la piï¿½ pallida idea di come si usa: ld10k1, ne ho trovato un granchï¿½ di documentazione.

Ho emerso alsa-tools e provato a dare:

```
# init_audigy

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

```

Poi ho provato con

```
ld10k1
```

Ma mi si blocca con un bel aborted (ora non posso riportare cosa succede perchï¿½ ho inchiodato alsasound e non posso riavviare  :Razz: )

Ad ogni modo: qualcuno sa dove trovare qualche info a riguardo?

Riavviato:

```
# ld10k1

*** glibc detected *** ld10k1: double free or corruption (out): 0x080713b8 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb7df1d72]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_free+0x87)[0xb7df33e7]

ld10k1[0x80525b1]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-08056000 r-xp 00000000 03:02 336757481  /usr/sbin/ld10k1

08056000-08057000 rw-p 0000e000 03:02 336757481  /usr/sbin/ld10k1

08057000-08087000 rw-p 08057000 00:00 0          [heap]

b7c00000-b7c21000 rw-p b7c00000 00:00 0

b7c21000-b7d00000 ---p b7c21000 00:00 0

b7d82000-b7d8c000 r-xp 00000000 03:02 170131652  /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/                                                                             4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b7d8c000-b7d8d000 rw-p 00009000 03:02 170131652  /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/                                                                             4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b7d8d000-b7d8f000 rw-p b7d8d000 00:00 0

b7d8f000-b7eaf000 r-xp 00000000 03:02 68237195   /lib/libc-2.5.so

b7eaf000-b7eb0000 r--p 00120000 03:02 68237195   /lib/libc-2.5.so

b7eb0000-b7eb2000 rw-p 00121000 03:02 68237195   /lib/libc-2.5.so

b7eb2000-b7eb5000 rw-p b7eb2000 00:00 0

b7eb5000-b7ec8000 r-xp 00000000 03:02 68237094   /lib/libpthread-2.5.so

b7ec8000-b7ec9000 r--p 00012000 03:02 68237094   /lib/libpthread-2.5.so

b7ec9000-b7eca000 rw-p 00013000 03:02 68237094   /lib/libpthread-2.5.so

b7eca000-b7ecc000 rw-p b7eca000 00:00 0

b7ecc000-b7ece000 r-xp 00000000 03:02 68237049   /lib/libdl-2.5.so

b7ece000-b7ed0000 rw-p 00001000 03:02 68237049   /lib/libdl-2.5.so

b7ed0000-b7ef3000 r-xp 00000000 03:02 68237043   /lib/libm-2.5.so

b7ef3000-b7ef5000 rw-p 00022000 03:02 68237043   /lib/libm-2.5.so

b7ef5000-b7fae000 r-xp 00000000 03:02 338343214  /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

b7fae000-b7fb3000 rw-p 000b8000 03:02 338343214  /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

b7fb3000-b7fb4000 rw-p b7fb3000 00:00 0

b7fcc000-b7fcd000 r-xp b7fcc000 00:00 0          [vdso]

b7fcd000-b7fe7000 r-xp 00000000 03:02 68237132   /lib/ld-2.5.so

b7fe7000-b7fe8000 r--p 00019000 03:02 68237132   /lib/ld-2.5.so

b7fe8000-b7fe9000 rw-p 0001a000 03:02 68237132   /lib/ld-2.5.so

bf85d000-bf873000 rw-p bf85d000 00:00 0          [stack]

Aborted

```

----------

